# Problem with loading Ubuntu



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

Hello,
I have been trying to boot and later install the ubuntu cd. However it gets to a point where it keeps displaying:

"Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 0"
THEN
"Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 1"
THEN
"Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 3"

and so on.......

Why is it doing this and how can I fix this? I really want to install Ubuntu.


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

You haven't told us what is your hdc as it can be a hard disk or the CD rom.

If you have burnt the Ubuntu CD yourself it pays to do a MD5SUm check. The MD5SUN number is published in every site for verifying the integrity of the transmission.

If the hdc refers to a hard disk then it can be a hardware problem. Best way is to try it with a MS system first and any OS will not pass it.


----------



## keyser.soze (Mar 26, 2006)

I agree with saikee. Sounds like a source/build problem. Check the MD5SUN.


----------



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

I just tried the MD5SUM and they are both the same, verifying the integrity of the file.



> You haven't told us what is your hdc as it can be a hard disk or the CD rom.


I am pretty sure it is a cd rom error, but I am not sure.



> If the hdc refers to a hard disk then it can be a hardware problem. Best way is to try it with a MS system first and any OS will not pass it.


Wait, what do you mean by this?

Also, right when the CD begins to load I get the error, "ACPI: Unable to locate RSDP". What does that mean?

Another thing.....I tried to use the alternate install cd and it gets a little further but it stops and says "Cannot mount CD".


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

It appears your CD rom isn't read correctly. Time to carry out a check on hardware connection, like 

(1) Has the CD rom been set as the Master (hdc means LInux got it from the master location of the secondary IDE cable).

(2) Ribbon cable is pushed in fully and the wire No. 1 corresponds to the No. 1 port location.


----------



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

saikee said:


> It appears your CD rom isn't read correctly. Time to carry out a check on hardware connection, like
> 
> (1) Has the CD rom been set as the Master (hdc means LInux got it from the master location of the secondary IDE cable).
> 
> (2) Ribbon cable is pushed in fully and the wire No. 1 corresponds to the No. 1 port location.


Ok, cool, I will check these things right in just one moment. I am running the mem. test that comes on the ubuntu cd to see if that finds anything.

But I have been able to run other live cds such as Knoppix, DSL, SLAX, wouldn't this mean that the device is working correctly?


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

Might just have a bad burn or bad CD. When putting a version of linux on a CD for installation i burn at slower speeds and let it verify the data after the burn is complete. It takes longer yes but can save headaches during the install.


----------



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

GripS said:


> Might just have a bad burn or bad CD. When putting a version of linux on a CD for installation i burn at slower speeds and let it verify the data after the burn is complete. It takes longer yes but can save headaches during the install.


Ok, cool I will try this. However, I have burnt 5 different cds so far and no luck.

Plus I put the Ubuntu cd in my other computer and it booted fine.


----------



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

Hmmm.... I noticed that a lot of the linux cds except a select few will not boot. The main error seems to be that it can never mount the cd or the filesystem.

I also got an error asking if I was using "SCSI"? What does this mean?

Also, is there an option I can choose in the BIOS to tweak my cd drive?

Also, is there a program that can tell me the make and model of my drive and components of my computer (for windows)? Thanks


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SCSI <-info on SCSI

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html <-Utility for determining a lot of things about your computer including hardware specs.


----------



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

GripS said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SCSI <-info on SCSI
> 
> http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html <-Utility for determining a lot of things about your computer including hardware specs.


Thank you very much. I will take a look at these.

Also, on a side note. I managed to get MEPIS installed. This has been the only distro out of about 10 that worked. I don't really want to use it, there are many others that I would much rather use.


----------

